# Coastal Sunset Pics



## perryrip (Feb 5, 2018)

These are mind blowing sunsets.


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 6, 2018)

Colorful skies!  Love that first one especially!


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 7, 2018)

Nice shots,,,, looks at lot warmer than here,,,,


----------



## b rad (Feb 7, 2018)

yep 78 here


----------



## perryrip (Feb 7, 2018)

Those were taken near Morehead City, NC. I'd say colder than coastal GA.


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 9, 2018)

perryrip said:


> Those were taken near Morehead City, NC. I'd say colder than coastal GA.



Fished the pier near Morehead city many times,,,,


----------



## Redbow (Feb 11, 2018)

Nice photographs.. I live near Morehead City NC so I see this regularly..I just wish the fishing here was like it used to be but that isn't gonna happen ever again...


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 11, 2018)

Redbow said:


> Nice photographs.. I live near Morehead City NC so I see this regularly..I just wish the fishing here was like it used to be but that isn't gonna happen ever again...



The Blues used to run at the pier,,,,


----------



## Redbow (Feb 12, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> The Blues used to run at the pier,,,,



Yeah Bluefish still run at the pier's and so do Spanish. All species of fish are overfished mostly, especially Flounder, Croaker, Spots, Sea Mullet, etc..We only have two piers left on the Crystal Coast, all the others went out for development, money talks..


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 12, 2018)

Redbow said:


> Yeah Bluefish still run at the pier's and so do Spanish. All species of fish are overfished mostly, especially Flounder, Croaker, Spots, Sea Mullet, etc..We only have two piers left on the Crystal Coast, all the others went out for development, money talks..



What a shame,,,,


----------



## perryrip (Feb 12, 2018)

Redbow, Cmp1,
That's one of the reasons I never went back to Carolina Beach and SENCLAND. Too crowded, overdeveloped, and overfished. Glad I came to Georgia!


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 13, 2018)

perryrip said:


> Redbow, Cmp1,
> That's one of the reasons I never went back to Carolina Beach and SENCLAND. Too crowded, overdeveloped, and overfished. Glad I came to Georgia!



Wonder if it's the same up by the Pamlico sound,,,,,


----------



## perryrip (Feb 13, 2018)

Cmp1, 
That area isn't as congested, but it's also a bullseye target for hurricanes. I used to go to Buxton every year, but it's pretty isolated and hard to get to. If you have a medical emergency and they can't fly you out, you've got a serious problem.


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 13, 2018)

perryrip said:


> Cmp1,
> That area isn't as congested, but it's also a bullseye target for hurricanes. I used to go to Buxton every year, but it's pretty isolated and hard to get to. If you have a medical emergency and they can't fly you out, you've got a serious problem.



I used to fish around Engelhard,,,, canals and the sound,,,,


----------

